# Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

*Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Kann ich eine eigene Website machen und die dann über einen PC laufen lassen der 24h läuft? 
Oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Reddgar (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Aus 2 Gründen wäre es nicht empfehlenswert. 

1: Stromverbrauch ist deutlich höher als bei einem Server.
2. Schlechte Internet Anbindung. Selbst wenn du eine 100k Leitung hast, hast du nur 6mbit Upload & das ist nix...


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Was möchtest du denn genau machen?
Möchtest, dass die Website über das Internet erreichbar ist?

Der Stromverbrauch ist recht hoch, wenn du deinen Rechner 24 Stunden laufen lässt.
Du könntest dir ein Raspberry PI zulegen und dort einen Apache/Tomcat installieren.


----------



## norse (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

klar geht das, gar kein Problem. Aber ob das die beste Wahl ist, ist fraglich


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Eine Website mit Videos. Wie läuft das ab ich hab schon die Website fertig


----------



## S754 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



Grotix schrieb:


> Eine Website mit Videos. Wie läuft das ab ich hab schon die Website fertig



Windows PC/Server oder Linux? Was möchtest du bzw. kannst du verwenden?



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Videos werden auf einen externen Videohoster geladen oder müssen die von dir selber gestreamt werden?



Spielt doch für seine Frage überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Videos werden auf einen externen Videohoster geladen oder müssen die von dir selber gestreamt werden?


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



Grotix schrieb:


> Eine Website mit Videos. Wie läuft das ab ich hab schon die Website fertig



Du musst auf dem Server einen Dienst installieren. z.B. mit Linux Apache/Tomcat.
Wenn du den Dienst erfolgreich gestartet hast kann du über die IP des Servers schauen ob der Webserver erreichbar ist.
Ist das der Fall gibt es unter Linux den Pfad /var/www/html wo du deine Seite hochlädst. 

Hier kannst du dich einlesen:
Creating Your Own Webserver and Hosting A Website from Your Linux Box


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Ich würde dazu einen Windows PC verwenden. Wie ist das mit der domain? Die muss ich ja trotzdem kaufen oder?


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich würde dazu einen Windows PC verwenden. Wie ist das mit der domain? Die muss ich ja trotzdem kaufen oder?



Du kannst auch einen kostenlosen DynDNS Dienst in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## S754 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich würde dazu einen Windows PC verwenden. Wie ist das mit der domain? Die muss ich ja trotzdem kaufen oder?



Dann kann ich dir helfen^^ schreib mir eine PN wenn du ne genaue Erklärung brauchst


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Ganz ehrlich webspace gibt es ab 1 € im monat, wo eine kleine Seite drauf laufen kann. Das ist weniger als dein PC an Strom frisst


----------



## S754 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich webspace gibt es ab 1 € im monat, wo eine kleine Seite drauf laufen kann. Das ist weniger als dein PC an Strom frisst



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es Leute gibt, die es einfach selber machen möchten und gerne basteln? Ich hab auch einen kleinen Windows Server bei mir zu Hause stehen, einfach weils Spaß macht und man nebenbei auch noch viele Sachen lernt!


----------



## norse (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



S754 schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dir helfen^^ schreib mir eine PN wenn du ne genaue Erklärung brauchst


mach das doch hier im thread - dann haben andere auch was von!


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Ich bin da ziemlicher Anfänger wie siehts da mit derDomain aus für die muss ich ja trotzdem zahlen oder? Und der PC dient dann nur als Webspace oder wie hab ich das verstanden?


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich bin da ziemlicher Anfänger wie siehts da mit derDomain aus für die muss ich ja trotzdem zahlen oder? Und der PC dient dann nur als Webspace oder wie hab ich das verstanden?



 Nein, du musst nicht zwingend dafür zahlen. Stichwort: DynDNS

Howto DynDNS


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Also kostet mich das garnix?


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Doch extrem viel Strom, da dein PC 24/7 laufen muss


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

um strom gehts nicht


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Wie musst du nichts für den Strom zahlen?

Wie gesagt das Setup an sich wird kostenlos sein. Deine Website wird auch laufen, jedoch sehr langsam und die laufenden Kosten wie Strom sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## S754 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

@DarkScorpion: Jetzt übertreib mal nicht mit den Stromkosten. Nicht jeder hat den gleichen Stromtarif wie du, woher willst du wissen, was der TE zahlt, also bitte 

@grotix: Wenn du Hilfe brauchst mit Windows Webserver dann kannst du dich jederzeit an mich wenden


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Der Stromverbrauch ist außerdem erschwinglich. Selbst wenn der Rechner 24 Stunden am Tag läuft. Der Rechner wird bestimmt nicht ständig unter Volllast laufen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Gehen wir mal von 80 Watt im durschnitt pro Stunde aus. Dann sind das knapp 2 kW am Tag. Gehen wir von einem kW Preis von 25 Cent aus sind das 15 Euro im Monat. Wenn man das vernachlässigen kann ok

Tante Edith sagt. Es sind nur 7,50 € im Monat. Rechenfehler meinerseits


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Ok danke ich hab da aber noch kein Plan von jetzt wie das funktioniert


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Den Apache Web Server auf einem Windows PC installieren ? wikiHow

Danach musst dir einen DynDNS Account erstellen. z.B hier: Free Dynamic DNS - Managed DNS - Managed Email - Domain Registration - No-IP

Auf der Seite gibt es auch schöne Anleitungen wie du das ganze richtig einstellst.


----------



## Rho (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Es sind nur 7,50 € im Monat.


Wie kommst du auf den Wert?


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

24x80 Watt 1,92 kW am Tag. 
1,92 kW × 0,25€ = 0,48€ Am Tag mal 30 da sind wir doch bei 14,40 € im Monat


----------



## Rho (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Eben. Hattest dich falsch verbessert.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Website über eigenen Server/PC laufen lassen*

Jupp fiel mir dann beim nochmaligen durchrechnen wieder auf. ka wo ich den Zahlendreher hatte


----------

